# red nose shrimp - Polygonum destroyers



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I've found that while _Caridina gracilirostris_ is a fun shrimp to watch, they also eat some plants! I collected a neat local Polygonum that has pea green leaves with purple highlights and have had it damaged heavily by the red noses. One was perched along the edge of a leaf and chewed it up like a caterpillar during the course of the day. I also believe they're responsible for damage to my Philippine java fern. It's too bad, but they'll have to go.

Has anyone else had a similar experience? I've tried to get them extra vegetable matter, but they never get to it in time because of the stiff competition (SAEs, cherries, huge Amanos).


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I've not heard that before, Cavan! I haven't kept them so I can't compare, unfortunately. I guess the plants were healthy to begin with if they were yours


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Wow. I have red noses too and have not observed them do damage to plants, but have watched them eat algae my other shrimp don't touch. I don't have your mentioned plants, though. If you're selling/trading and willing to ship them, please let me know. I'll continue to gamble


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi,
what you observed was no exception. These red nose shrimps often eat plants, even javafern, if they cannot find enough alge. Feed them with vegetalbes like cucumber slices and be careful if you keep them together with soft plants. 

regards

Robert


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Update:

They've been eating _Polygonum persicaria_, _Hygrophila balsamica_, _Arthraxon hispidus_, and _Hemigraphis traian_. There is also damage to _P. sagittatum_ and _Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides_ that are transitioning to submersed growth. Out they go.

I don't care to go out of my way to feed them and hope they don't do anything else. If there's even the remotest possibility that they'll eat a plant in your tank, avoid them.


----------



## kingyo (Jul 31, 2003)

I have a dozen red nose shrimp and a dozen Amano shrimp living in my 46 gal aquarium... No problems for 4 months, they completely cleaned the algae in the tank. Recently, the red nose shrimp are eating all new leaves of my Anubias nana and are munching the edges of my Cryp. balansae! Talking about algae eaters going rogue!


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I used to feed my red-nose shrimp stalk of Egeria. They'd eat about an inch plus a day each. They're so cool, especially when they swim (my kids called them "helicopter shrimp") that I didn't care. They were just too cool

Egeria is a weed anyway


----------

